# Flying through the Super Market with my Girl



## jason324 (Mar 1, 2011)

If your like me and can't stand the super market, I highly recommend bringing your camera and having some fun while there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  For this image I was going for a panning effect  and the toothpaste  isle made for the best color streaking background I figured.  I wedged  my Canon 5D Mark II and the Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye Lens into the  triangle handle of the baby car seat.  The car seat was on top of the  shopping cart in the normal position it goes in. I was jogging down the  isle with my finger on the shutter trying to make Layla smile at the  same time.  It turns out I needed a shutter speed of about 1/10th for  the panning to look cool, so I set the camera in Tv mode at 1/10th of a  second and fired away!  Most of the shots came out blurry, but a few  turned out ok.

Layla on the Move:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

This is great! I hope you had your camera strap around your neck though. I don't think she could handle a face full of 5D if you were to drop that.


----------



## ghache (Mar 1, 2011)

This has to be the nicest "Here a picture of my kid" i've seen here.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 1, 2011)

Kids are much more durable than people want to give them credit for.  I bet she'd forget about it in 5 minutes!

Nice shot.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 1, 2011)

Very interesting and a great idea!  I love the colors.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephen.C (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool and creative. I agree, best kid shot I have seen.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Very well-done!


----------



## inaka (Mar 1, 2011)

I love this shot...very creative!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice, creative... i get dizzy if I stare too long


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2011)

That's awesome.  Well done


----------



## memento (Mar 1, 2011)

love it!


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 1, 2011)

Great shot!  Really creative and as many said, the best kid shot i have seen on here.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Corvphotography (Mar 1, 2011)

great job! ha hilarious


----------



## digital flower (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool picture. Our local supermarkets don't allow cameras.


----------



## CH687 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is an outstanding shot!


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2011)

Very original!  Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent shot. Not to mention the fact that it is a great example of how the most mundane place can be used for very interesting photos... with just a touch od creativity.

:thumbup:


----------



## jason324 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow,  What a response   Thank you very much everybody for the very kind words!!    When in doubt break the camera out;  I have a few ideas for next weeks shopping experience  

Best,
Jay


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 2, 2011)

definatly one of the cooler baby shots ive seen.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 2, 2011)

awsome


----------



## PhotoPoser (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you given any thought to how this technique can be used in other settings?


----------



## kassad (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Davor (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to see creativity being used around here


----------



## jason324 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks again everybody for the comments and kind words  

Best,
Jay


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 3, 2011)

great shot, this _almost_ makes me wish I did the grocery shopping around here.


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice capture! Nailed it perfectly.


----------



## klam (Mar 4, 2011)

Pure sugar! Sweet


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Mar 4, 2011)

A really nice shot. Love the panning effect and colors. :thumbup:


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great picture and a great idea.


----------



## iRay808 (Mar 5, 2011)

AWESOME shot! i love the creativity. 

You should really consider entering this into the "My best shot" Contest for Popular Photography Magazine. :thumbup:


----------



## EFHATCH1990 (Mar 6, 2011)

I usually despise baby photos, but this one is fantastic! great shot!


----------



## GeraShapiro (Mar 7, 2011)

haha its perfect.


----------



## daarksun (Mar 10, 2011)

excellent shot


----------



## jason324 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks again everybody for the comments and kind words  

Jay


----------



## Forkie (Mar 16, 2011)

Your website is awesome too by the way, Jason.  I subscribed and everything!


----------



## jason324 (Mar 17, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Your website is awesome too by the way, Jason.  I subscribed and everything!


 

Thanks Forkie  

Best,
Jay


----------



## Brenda Lee (Mar 21, 2011)

It took me a moment to figure out what was happening, but I like that. It's a great photo and a great "active" memory; those are the kind you remember.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 21, 2011)

Get them while you can. My kids are horrible models as they get older!


----------



## Conner41 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great shot.  It's different.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 21, 2011)

Very very kool!


----------



## JBArts (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, just stumbled across your post. I think you did an excellent job making the most out of your visit in the supermarket. Good thing you brought your camera with you and of course your child. This is one of the best kid photos I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's is so cool, good way to make the grocery store fun.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 25, 2011)

cool shot. reminds me of this one i did with my son on a merry go round. i got on it with him so his face came out in focus but the background was spinning behind him. food for thought for when she gets older.


----------



## ZacFreeland (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. Very creative. Nice work!


----------



## jason324 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks   I've done the merry go round version before with a customers kid, but I got so dizzy and borderline sick I never tried again.  

Best,
Jay


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 29, 2011)

YEAH, you cant do it for very long. remember you do not have to be going very fast to get a good streak.


----------



## ions (Mar 29, 2011)

Very well done! The only thing I would have liked is some eye contact, but you can't have _everything_ right?


----------



## Smitty91 (Mar 29, 2011)

Quite creative! I just may have to try this as I have a little girl too!


----------

